
How the CIA Watched Over the Destruction of Gary Webb (2014) - wallace_f
https://theintercept.com/2014/09/25/managing-nightmare-cia-media-destruction-gary-webb/
======
dang
Discussed in 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12667390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12667390)

~~~
wallace_f
Thanks for the link. I guess the url changed? Otherwise it would have
redirectes my submission attempt.

~~~
dang
It stops redirecting after a year or so, which is the window for considering
something a duplicate on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

